# Northeast Georgia WMA Hogs



## cneedha1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Morning guys,

I’ve had some good success with hunting them on Dawson Forest this year; but due to the pressure there, they’re becoming increasingly scarce.  I’m wanting to take a look at some of the northeast GA WMAs (Blue Ridge, Chestatee, Chatahoochee, Coopers Creek, Lake Russell, War Woman and Swallow Creek). I know they’re there. But I’ve only got so much available time to hunt.  Which ones have worked best for you guys? I’m all about mountain hunting, so I’m willing to put in the miles!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jan 18, 2020)

Chattahoochee. Sit on a green food plot you will see pigs. Good luck let us know how you did!


----------



## cneedha1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Chattahoochee. Sit on a green food plot you will see pigs. Good luck let us know how you did!


if it’s that easy, I’ve been in the wrong place ??. Any particular food plots? Ha


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jan 18, 2020)

cneedha1 said:


> if it’s that easy, I’ve been in the wrong place ??. Any particular food plots? Ha


Lol, not that easy but if they are green with clover good chance a pig will hit them anytime but particularly 45mins-dark. Honestly take your pick, walk around the plot and if you see hoof prints or droppings their there. If not drive on up the road and check the next. Small game season is a good time you won't see many folks up there.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Lake Russel has hogs. They are where you find them. I found some a few weeks back.


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 27, 2020)

Plenty of hogs on Blue Ridge WMA. Check the high ground around Hawk mtn out.


----------



## akachin1 (Jan 27, 2020)

I shot this one yesterday on Warwoman WMA. Look for high ridges and acorns. There are still plenty on the ground. You pay for pork in shoe leather.


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice Hog! I have been spending all my time on Beaver Dam WMA. Its flat and swampy and very thick. I told myself I wasn't going  to hunt anywhere else until I got some payback on my investment in Beaver Dam. Starting to reconsider..... I think I would rather spend 10 hours hiking the hills VS the swamps. Lol


----------



## akachin1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Houseme1971 said:


> Nice Hog! I have been spending all my time on Beaver Dam WMA. Its flat and swampy and very thick. I told myself I wasn't going  to hunt anywhere else until I got some payback on my investment in Beaver Dam. Starting to reconsider..... I think I would rather spend 10 hours hiking the hills VS the swamps. Lol[/QUOTE


Warwoman WMA is covered up with them.


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 28, 2020)

War Woman looks to be about 3 hrs to the north of me. Maybe I will make a trip north in the next few weeks.....


----------



## akachin1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Houseme1971 said:


> War Woman looks to be about 3 hrs to the north of me. Maybe I will make a trip north in the next few weeks.....


Just stay straight on 441


----------



## Houseme1971 (Jan 28, 2020)

Got it thanks! Don't shoot em all save at least one little one for me haha


----------



## Back40hunter (Jan 30, 2020)

If you try Lake Russell start out looking along the river near Browns Bottom. They usually use in that area.


----------



## 4point7 (Jan 31, 2020)

For huntin these mountain wma’s for hogs would y’all take more of a 100 yard or less gun like a 45-70 or something that could reach out a little more like a 30-06 or a 6.5 creedmoor? I haven’t hunted up there before and I’m not sure what gun to take.


----------



## Back40hunter (Jan 31, 2020)

4point7 said:


> For huntin these mountain wma’s for hogs would y’all take more of a 100 yard or less gun like a 45-70 or something that could reach out a little more like a 30-06 or a 6.5 creedmoor? I haven’t hunted up there before and I’m not sure what gun to take.


For now you will be limited to small game weapons on most all these WMA’s unless they are holding a special hog hunt. 22mag or muzzle loader is the common weapon of choice.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 31, 2020)

Back40hunter said:


> For now you will be limited to small game weapons on most all these WMA’s unless they are holding a special hog hunt. 22mag or muzzle loader is the common weapon of choice.



Actually you can use your favorite centerfire until February 28th unless the WMA you are hunting specifically states in the regs that there is no furbearer season.  Most of my shots have been inside of 100 yds, but there are some big food plots that are 200 yds or more.


----------



## Back40hunter (Jan 31, 2020)

jbogg said:


> Actually you can use your favorite centerfire until February 28th unless the WMA you are hunting specifically states in the regs that there is no furbearer season.  Most of my shots have been inside of 100 yds, but there are some big food plots that are 200 yds or more.


I knew there was something about furbearers but I couldn’t seem to find it in the regs. Also there is a special hog/coyote season in May when you can use any weapon I think.


----------



## Stormer14 (Feb 6, 2020)

Back40hunter said:


> If you try Lake Russell start out looking along the river near Browns Bottom. They usually use in that area.


Any luck on the east side? I think I’m going to try along the frady branch and pear orchard areas this weekend. Along the wet areas. Also, this is my first time going to lake Russell wma, is there a lot of pressure/should I expect to run into other hunters or mark my trails to give them a heads up I’m in there? I don’t wanna get shot by some fool shooting in the brush.


----------



## The Eddie (Feb 7, 2020)

cneedha1 said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> I’ve had some good success with hunting them on Dawson Forest this year; but due to the pressure there, they’re becoming increasingly scarce.  I’m wanting to take a look at some of the northeast GA WMAs (Blue Ridge, Chestatee, Chatahoochee, Coopers Creek, Lake Russell, War Woman and Swallow Creek). I know they’re there. But I’ve only got so much available time to hunt.  Which ones have worked best for you guys? I’m all about mountain hunting, so I’m willing to put in the miles!


My son in law and I have hunted hogs since the beginning of deer gun season on the Chattahochee national forest, and WMA as well as Swallow Creek WMA and Warwomen WMA. You can only hunt hogs during the day on public land. We found hog signs everywhere! But we have yet to see one during the day, just doesn't happen. And yes we have sat on food plots....nothing! Zip! They are nocturnal and good luck seeing one in the day. In the past two years I've seen them during the day twice ( wasn't hunting). I spoke with a DNR Sgt. up here recently and he said that night hunting hogs isn't allowed because it's a safety issue.


----------



## Back40hunter (Feb 7, 2020)

Stormer14 said:


> Any luck on the east side? I think I’m going to try along the frady branch and pear orchard areas this weekend. Along the wet areas. Also, this is my first time going to lake Russell wma, is there a lot of pressure/should I expect to run into other hunters or mark my trails to give them a heads up I’m in there? I don’t wanna get shot by some fool shooting in the brush.


Frady Branch May have hogs, but it also may have horseback riders. But that could help move some hogs for you. I haven’t hunted Russell hard in a couple of years for hogs but this time of year I don’t think you will have much competition. Just wear your orange and you should be fine.


----------



## Back40hunter (Feb 7, 2020)

The Eddie said:


> My son in law and I have hunted hogs since the beginning of deer gun season on the Chattahochee national forest, and WMA as well as Swallow Creek WMA and Warwomen WMA. You can only hunt hogs during the day on public land. We found hog signs everywhere! But we have yet to see one during the day, just doesn't happen. And yes we have sat on food plots....nothing! Zip! They are nocturnal and good luck seeing one in the day. In the past two years I've seen them during the day twice ( wasn't hunting). I spoke with a DNR Sgt. up here recently and he said that night hunting hogs isn't allowed because it's a safety issue.


Have you guys ever tried doing small little drives. Let one get in a gap and the other walk a ridge or drainage. Sometimes you can push those nocturnal hogs in the daytime enough to move them from one thicket to another.


----------



## oldguy (Feb 8, 2020)

Back40hunter said:


> Have you guys ever tried doing small little drives. Let one get in a gap and the other walk a ridge or drainage. Sometimes you can push those nocturnal hogs in the daytime enough to move them from one thicket to another.


"SAFETY ISSUE" = 'NOTHER WORD FOR EXCUSE.
LET FOLKS KILL THE DADBLAME HOGS!
WMA = HOG REFUGE.
Just change the name: Warwoman HR, Swallow Creek HR, etc.


----------



## NGA44 (Feb 8, 2020)

oldguy said:


> "SAFETY ISSUE" = 'NOTHER WORD FOR EXCUSE.
> LET FOLKS KILL THE DADBLAME HOGS!
> WMA = HOG REFUGE.
> Just change the name: Warwoman HR, Swallow Creek HR, etc.


This seems a bit extreme
I’ve killed just as many if not more hogs on private and NF land as WMAs.

You can hunt them nearly year round on WMAs yet you’re saying “Let folks kill hogs.”  
I’m not sure I really understand what you’re saying.


----------



## tucker80 (Feb 8, 2020)

I think he's saying...
They "dedicate" 1.5 mil to help with the hog problem. Yet they continue to have regulations on OUR land that make them hard to effectively hunt. If they really wanted to do something, there would be provisions made. Special permits, dedicated season to allow night hunting and bait. Even a possible quota hunt over a dnr bait station. I've never seen a trap on a wma, seems like a reasonable option. The list could go on and on. But all the hogs have to do is go nocturnal,which they do, and they're relatively safe. Continuing to breed and destroy land. Guess they're not as big of a problem as dnr wants to make out?


----------



## Raylander (Feb 8, 2020)

tucker80 said:


> I think he's saying...
> They "dedicate" 1.5 mil to help with the hog problem. Yet they continue to have regulations on OUR land that make them hard to effectively hunt. If they really wanted to do something, there would be provisions made. Special permits, dedicated season to allow night hunting and bait. Even a possible quota hunt over a dnr bait station. I've never seen a trap on a wma, seems like a reasonable option. The list could go on and on. But all the hogs have to do is go nocturnal,which they do, and they're relatively safe. Continuing to breed and destroy land. Guess they're not as big of a problem as dnr wants to make out?



I’ve seen traps. The big ones, they bait em and then wait until they have a bunch coming at once before they ‘set’ the trap. It is effective. Talked to the manager of a local (to me) WMA about it. Told him I wanted to volunteer to help ifn they needed it ? This was last summer, prolly late June.


----------



## NGA44 (Feb 8, 2020)

antharper said:


> It is illegal to transport them , also depends on what your goals are , if wanting them gone shoot mama , coyotes will probably get what’s left of the little ones , me I like hunting them and eating them and I just wait a couple months and the little ones will be perfect eating size and mama will have another litter on the way and I have plenty of fresh pork, most people hate em but I like em



Quote from a different thread in this subforum.

This is exactly why these ideas won’t work. Nobody will kill as many as they should cause then the fun is over. I bet DNR already realizes this, which is why they won’t entertain any of those ideas y’all suggesting.


----------



## The Eddie (Feb 8, 2020)

Back40hunter said:


> Have you guys ever tried doing small little drives. Let one get in a gap and the other walk a ridge or drainage. Sometimes you can push those nocturnal hogs in the daytime enough to move them from one thicket to another.


No we haven't tried any "drives" . Most of the mountain areas we are hunting up here are vast and or thick! Plus I'm not as young as I use to be so humping up and down these steep *** mountains kicks my ***!


----------



## akachin1 (Feb 17, 2020)

The Eddie said:


> My son in law and I have hunted hogs since the beginning of deer gun season on the Chattahochee national forest, and WMA as well as Swallow Creek WMA and Warwomen WMA. You can only hunt hogs during the day on public land. We found hog signs everywhere! But we have yet to see one during the day, just doesn't happen. And yes we have sat on food plots....nothing! Zip! They are nocturnal and good luck seeing one in the day. In the past two years I've seen them during the day twice ( wasn't hunting). I spoke with a DNR Sgt. up here recently and he said that night hunting hogs isn't allowed because it's a safety issue.


I have hog hunted a total of three times on Warwoman WMA. I saw hogs during the day twice. I was able to creep up and shoot one on the last hunt. I think the trick is to go several miles from the road. They feel safe out there.


----------



## The Eddie (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks. Congrats on the Warwomen hog. Just a tip for the guy asking what gun to use. Yes it is small game season till the end of the month and for small game you have to basically use a .22. But... it's also fox and bobcat season at the same time which means you can use any centerfield caliber of .17 or LARGER! Look on the hunting regulations booklet on page 33 under small game(fox & bobcat) . so you can you a 338 Lapua of you want to. I confirmed this with a DNR Sgt. a few weeks ago.


----------



## The Eddie (Feb 17, 2020)

akachin1 said:


> I have hog hunted a total of three times on Warwoman WMA. I saw hogs during the day twice. I was able to creep up and shoot one on the last hunt. I think the trick is to go several miles from the road. They feel safe out there.


We've walked faaarrr from the roads on several WMAs up here and we see tons of signs but never a pig


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 18, 2020)

Back40hunter said:


> Frady Branch May have hogs, but it also may have horseback riders. But that could help move some hogs for you. I haven’t hunted Russell hard in a couple of years for hogs but this time of year I don’t think you will have much competition. Just wear your orange and you should be fine.


^^^this....I’ve seen a bunch of hog run out into a food plot and sure enough a few minutes behind them were a couple of horseback riders.


----------



## akachin1 (Feb 18, 2020)

The Eddie said:


> We've walked faaarrr from the roads on several WMAs up here and we see tons of signs but never a pig


High ridges with acorns seem to work well for me but maybe I have just gotten lucky.


----------

